# Relabeling with thier info?



## BuddrChiken (Jan 29, 2016)

If I take say a Gildan tag out, for compliance purposes can I Use their info and RN # but just add my (logo) Name to the tag?


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

You are good as long as you keep all their numbers.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The info (country of origin, fiber content and care instructions) should remain the same. But you should use your own RN number. I don't know for sure that its illegal or fraudulent to use Gildan's RN number on your tags; but when you relabel goods, you are taking responsibility for those goods. It should be your RN number on the new tags, not Gildan's.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should change the care instructions to match your decoration method. Gildans care instructions are based on an un-decorated shirt. 



kimura-mma said:


> I don't know for sure that its illegal or fraudulent to use Gildan's RN number on your tags;


It is. "Under the Textile Act, it is illegal for retailers to remove labels with required information from the garments they offer for sale without replacing them. If a retailer removes any label with required information, it must substitute another label with its own name or RN and the other required information that appeared on the original label. In addition, if you substitute a label, you are required to keep records for three years that show the information on the removed label and the company from which the product was received."​
You taught me that years ago Tim. 

Complete rules here: https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...hrough-labeling-requirements-under-textile#rn


----------



## BuddrChiken (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow Ok, so if a shirt is made in say pakistan I must label my shirt made in pakistan even though I decorated it in the USA?

Also are RN #'s free to register? When does the claim for the shirt officially become yours in terms of design and decoration for labeling purposes?

Thanks all for the responses so far


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If the shirt is made in Pakistan, then yes, you must label it as Made in Pakistan. Just because you decorated it in the USA doesn't change where it was made. You can include Decorated in USA on the label as well; but you must also include Made in Pakistan. 

Yes, RN numbers are free to register. 

The moment you replace the original label with your own label is when you become responsible for the garment. Design and decoration is not a factor; only the relabeling. Relabeling is perfectly legal; you just need to follow the appropriate guidelines.


----------

